# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  David Grisman  Tipsy Gypsy  A Great Swing Tune for Mandolin

## NewsFetcher

A great swing tune by David Grisman – Tipsy Gypsy. This is a great tune if you want to start with jazz or swing mandolin. You can find free TABs and sheet music on the Mandozine homepage. David Grisman played and conducted this with participants of the Mandolin Syposium 2006 – a great performance: Dawg [...]

More...

Imported from the web site Mandoisland Blog news feed.

----------

